# Elinchrom modeling light problems



## Solthar (Nov 25, 2009)

I've just received my new Elinchrom D-Lite 4 kit in the mail today, and while opening it I was like a kid at Christmas!  This is my first real lighting set, and I must say, the posibilities are rather exciting.

In any event, I unpack it and set it up with no problems, turn it on, enable the modeling lamps, and... nothing.

Turn on the slave circuit and my flash and test that.  Yup. works fine.

Check the fuses in the back.  Perfectly fine.

Check the bulbs. No scorch marks, looks fine.

So, any suggestions as to what might be wrong?  One light with a problem might happen, sure - but two lights with the exact same problem?  Is it the bulb? The monolights? Or is there a problem between the keyboard and the chair, classically known in the IT world as USER = 1 D 10 T.

Any insight?


----------



## ashleykaryl (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't have the D-Lite but I do use Elinchrom and it's difficult for me to see how user error could be involved here. With every Elinchrom light I have ever used you simply switch it on and they should just work. I assume you already have it powered up and the main switch is on before you test the model light right? are the bulbs fully screwed in? do they rattle if you take them out and shake them?

You should check any written instructions that came with the kit, but I'd be inclined to just ask Elinchrom or the dealer and if there is a problem have them exchanged. BTW if you don't use them regularly, it's a good idea to switch them on once a week or so and just let them run without flashing for an hour or two to keep the capacitors in good condition. Never put them away for a few months and then start blasting away because sooner or later you will break them.


----------



## Solthar (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, I found out the problem.  Went to the local photo store and picked up some replacement lights on an off chance that it WAS both the lights... and guess what?

They shipped me two dud modeling lights. Figures.

Time to start flashin'!


----------



## ashleykaryl (Nov 26, 2009)

That's extremely unusual. I'd be inclined to tell the dealer who sold you the kit. They should at least send you a couple of spare replacement bulbs.


----------

